
Cerebral – Declarative state and side effects for popular JavaScript frameworks - christianalfoni
http://www.cerebraljs.com
======
markers
Been using Cerebral for two projects (one large and one small) so far and it's
simply been an amazing experience. It's incredible how such a simple
framework/concepts can cover everything you need, even for large apps. It
doesn't only handle state well, but also provides a good solution for handling
side effects.

Also, the way routing is handled is really something other frameworks should
learn from. It's slightly unusual in the beginning, but when you "get it" you
suddenly realize everyone else has got it all wrong.

Just a shame it's not more well known, as it compares very favorably to other
state/side effects management frameworks like redux and mobx.

------
hipertracker
Have been using Cerebral since version 1.0. I have finished few projects for
two big banks. IMHO, the main Cerebral selling point is the simplicity of the
uniform and declarative state management enforced with the state of art
Debugger. Cerebral is simpler and more comfortable than Redux, MobX or
Recompose. The declarative, composable uniform abstraction for both synch and
asynch (side effects) actions is awesome. More, I added to all of that one
more thing - the famous "no-runtime-exceptions" guarantees coming from Elm.
Being pragmatic I use the hybrid: Cerebral + React + Elm. It works perfect
together!

------
gaspard
Using Cerebral in a complex React + TypeScript app and really enjoying the
workflow. This is a great tool to work with and a great community as well :-)

------
jtasek
Have been using Cerebral for my projects written in React for a while.
Christian and other maintainers have done an amazing job. They just got the
web development right from routing, declarative business logic to managing
side effects. Try Cerebral and never look back.

------
andrewvmail
Used Cerebral on an Ionic app, re-wrote an XMPP client that took over a 2
years to write in 3 weeks time. Great community, really love using it and its
the best programming abstraction I experienced.

------
fopsdev
Been using it now for a while. Finished 2 Enterprise Web Apps using it. Its
really easy to dig into my Apps even after a few month without touching them.
Will use it for my Future Web Apps as well (Together with React)

------
edgesoft
I use Cerebral for all my frontend apps as well as function-tree for node
backends, and I totally love it! It is very productive and the community is
great!

------
dprai
Awesome and helpful community, super ideas behind the cerebral, handling side
effects in JS as they should be handled :-)

------
reflog
Can't recommend this project enough! Used it on several projects with great
success. Plus the maintainers are amazing!

